# funny horse photos



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is my girl Tessy


----------



## Goodbye13lueSky (Sep 22, 2009)

Dakota


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

My big boy Thunder: 








And My girl Dolly:


----------



## silent storm (Feb 20, 2011)

i have thought of a prize i will do a graphic of your horse u can look at my graphic on my side


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Caleigh









Caleigh and Spinner









Faith








^^She does this weird "clapping" thing with her lips when she is bored. It is hilarious to hear and see.

Junior









Kyle, Piper and Mink









Shazzy


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Okay, this first one is Duke....









 Domino, sharing some 'tude!








 Domino ready for his CLOSE up. 








 I think those are the only ones I have on the computer.....:-(


----------



## silent storm (Feb 20, 2011)

5 more days left till i make the winner
 good luck


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Anxious to see what pic wins.....:wink:


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Well they aren't as impressive as some of the ones on here but here's mine :lol:

Mitchell (He's new so not many pictures)








Gemma















Bubbles


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Can't wait to see the winner!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

My 4 year old says he wants your "smiling horsey". :lol:


PintoTess said:


> Here is my girl Tessy


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Excited to see who wins!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> My 4 year old says he wants your "smiling horsey". :lol:


 
Awwww how cute!


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

*Cody is laughing at you.... *


----------



## silent storm (Feb 20, 2011)

first place goes 2
NordicJuniper your prize is 1 horse graphic of a horse pic of your choosing
the photo that made u win was number 5! good job

Second place when to spirtedlittlecopperspots the photo that made you almost win was photo 1 

thank you to all that participated in this funny event it was really hard but i will try to run one again thank you


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha they were all really good, Buzz barely pulls funny faces or when he does I don't have a camera handy


----------



## silent storm (Feb 20, 2011)

yar i was really hard i hope i can do a nother on.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats to NordicJuniper! 
Show us your prize when it is done, okay?


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow thank you! 

Here is my picture that you can edit :] I don't mind what you chose to do with it.










I hope that will work.


----------



## silent storm (Feb 20, 2011)

OK thanks that pic will do just fine 
i will upload to my side then u can save it to your computer if u want


----------



## silent storm (Feb 20, 2011)

here is the photo i made for the winner


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

That's a beautiful back ground you used!


----------



## silent storm (Feb 20, 2011)

thank you do u think she will like it??


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I do like it :] I posted on your page, not sure if you saw it yet though. Just in case you haven't or don't I will post here too.

I love the background as well, it is quite breathtaking.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh ya, I think she will LOVE it!

My only recommendation might be to make the lettering a bit darker?
It is a bit hard to see...


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I didn't want to ask you to change anything but I do agree that the lettering if hard to see. Also the picture of me and Caleigh is kinda small as well. But I still really do like it.


----------



## silent storm (Feb 20, 2011)

i know its hard to see i was trying to mke it blend i can change it


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

do you have a graphic art request thread? if so-please send me a link


----------



## Gwill (Feb 15, 2010)

i like the graphic =)


----------



## silent storm (Feb 20, 2011)

I do not but I could make one and how do I link you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

silent storm said:


> I do not but I could make one and how do I link you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


u go to the page, _highlight_ the LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG google search box, and click _copy_, then go to a _PM or this thread_, go to the _reply box_, and click _paste_


----------

